# bait?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get bait in brigantine early tomorrow?if so what time?thanks in advance


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings kev!

Wow, 52 views and nobody knew a place....

Hopefully you did a search on your computer before heading out Sunday. I'm sure you would have found Brigantine Bait & Tackle, 601 Bayshore Avenue, Brigantine, NJ 08203-2318 Phone: (609) 266-7084. Unfortunately Brigantine B&T does not have a web page, but a phone call would have given the hours and types of bait available.

On the other hand, Absecon Bay Sportsmen Center/URL] has a great web page and is very close to Brigantine. And One Stop Bait and Tackle, 321 Atlantic Avenue, Atlantic City, NJ (609-348-1220) is listed on our Hot Spot site.

It can be tough finding a bait shop that is open this time of year, especially one with the fresh bunker and surf clams that make the best bait. Hopefully you found one of the above shops (or a different one that was open and had bait), got out fishing, and did well. Please post your results - good, bad, or downright ugly....


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks jake.we went to riptide on brigantine blvd.they didn't have bunker so we got fresh clams.started 6am,fished outgoing to 9 30.1 slot striper,3 skates.too much weed in the water.tried poppers,plugs,storm shad,jigs,power eels.everything picked up tons of weed.i'll try again this week i guess.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings kev!

Unless your dead set on getting your striper from the surf, you might want to try fishing off of Pt Pleasant on the Cock Robin. Fishing has been great for over two weeks....


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'd like toget a big striper anyway i can,but i get seasick.none of the motion sickness pills help me either.thanks for the suggestion,though.


----------

